

A practical guide to varnish - sagarun
http://devblog.factual.com/practical-guide-to-varnish

======
CWIZO
I've first heard of Varnish today, so it's quite a coincidence that this
poped-up today here ...

But I'm a little bit confused. If I used this for CSS, is it really more
efficient to serve them trough Varnish than to serve them from my server
(nginx) which is configured to send the appropriate cache headers? I always
set my css to expire far far in the future (expires max;), and I invalidate
the cache by changing a GET parameter for the CSS file that has changed
(somefile.css?v=X).

I'll have to read more about this, especially the stuff about dynamic content.

~~~
ericmoritz
If I remember correctly, Varnish by default will use the standard HTTP headers
to cache the content. This is my preferred way "configuring" Varnish. I like
letting the app decide how to cache it's content rather than putting a bunch
of special rules in VCL.

Some people strip out the cache headers once it hits Varnish, but I prefer to
let the user agents cache the resources locally and use Varnish as a stop-gap
for the misbehaving user agents.

As with everything, YMMV

